# GAA State Outdoor September 17 & 18



## Archery Mom (Aug 31, 2011)

The GAA will host the 2011 GAA State Target Championship, Saturday & Sunday, September 17 & 18, 2011 at the Earl O'Neal Sports Complex in Conyers, GA.  This year the State Target will consist of a full FITA.  Archers will shoot 36 arrows at 4 different distances.  The Olympic Round will not be shot at this years State Target Championship.  The registration form and tournament information sheet has been posted to the GAA website. 
This will be the last Outdoor shoot of the year for us. 

Look forward to seeing you there.

If your Club is registered with US Archery, We invite you to join us for our Board Meeting following the Shoot on Saturday. 

As always this is a Star Fita Shoot ( All GAA Shoots are Star Fita's)

If you have any questions, please free to contact me or Kenny Compton.

Sincerely, 
Mechell
http://www.gaarchery.org/calendarEvents.php


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 31, 2011)

i was just wondering if some sort of "easy" on-line registration could be possible like the gbaa has now.  that is really nice..now i have to print out the registration form..fill it out..scan it..e mail it to the gaa.  the gbaa site asks if you're coming, class, etc..  you can, in essence, pre-register fast..just a thought


----------



## red1691 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been asked by a couple of folks ask if Pin class(BHFS) is a separate class  in USAA or is it just a compound class no matter what sights?
And What is the dress code? White or nice shirts with No Adds.?
Thanks Ricky D.


----------



## Monster02 (Sep 12, 2011)

bump!! cant wait for this weekend!!


----------



## red1691 (Sep 12, 2011)

I was asked if it can be shot in one Day or will it take 2 Days?


----------



## In the zone (Sep 12, 2011)

red1691 said:


> I was asked if it can be shot in one Day or will it take 2 Days?



Two days.  The two long distances and on Saturday, the two short distances are on Sunday.


----------



## restrada (Sep 12, 2011)

dress code is no camos, no blue jeans, no tanktops (men), no midriff shirts, no open toed shoes.  Other than that it's pretty wide open.  You could wear a kilt if you like!


----------



## red1691 (Sep 12, 2011)

In the zone said:


> Two days.  The two long distances and on Saturday, the two short distances are on Sunday.



Thanks


----------



## ninjaneer (Sep 12, 2011)

Is this 60# max? I probably don't have a bow...


----------



## Monster02 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah!!!


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 12, 2011)

ninjaneer said:


> Is this 60# max? I probably don't have a bow...



Yes it is.  FITA rules for equipment and dress code.  60# max (you can back a 70# bow down below 60), arrows smaller than 9.3mm (2315), no denim pants, no camo, no electronics (sight lights)


----------



## ninjaneer (Sep 12, 2011)

Eh..   Just cause you can do a thing doesn't mean you should...

This would give me reason to buy that Supra I've been thinking about.


----------



## Archery Mom (Sep 16, 2011)

Hope to see everyone there.. Practice at 9:00 am scoring at 10:00.. Hunters, you have time to go hunt and then come shoot...


----------



## restrada (Sep 16, 2011)

ninjaneer said:


> Eh..   Just cause you can do a thing doesn't mean you should...
> 
> This would give me reason to buy that Supra I've been thinking about.



Tbere ya go....give in to the force....don't fight it, every one is doing it, it will hurt for a little while.......


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 16, 2011)

Archery Mom said:


> Hope to see everyone there.. Practice at 9:00 am scoring at 10:00.. Hunters, you have time to go hunt and then come shoot...



Have to work, but I'm probably gonna try to swing down and hang out for a bit.  Maybe badger 589 if he/she shows up.


----------



## restrada (Sep 16, 2011)

I believe that was serendipitous use of the word badger Patrick......e tu'?  ....chuckle....but it was funny.....


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 16, 2011)

restrada said:


> I believe that was serendipitous use of the word badger Patrick......e tu'?  ....chuckle....but it was funny.....



I only play nice Rodney.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Sep 16, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> I only play nice Rodney.



Really?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2011)

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Big John (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck to everyone today. I got to work, But Im shooting with yall in spirit...


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 17, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> Have to work, but I'm probably gonna try to swing down and hang out for a bit.  Maybe badger 589 if he/she shows up.



If he/she shows up, take a picture.....


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 17, 2011)

yeah, patrick seems to be the only one that has even seen him/her.  make sure you get that pic before you leave in search of new horizons


----------



## BlackArcher (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah! I think Patrick has a special relationship with her...  lol


----------

